# Adware.GameSpyArcade



## TheGodFather (Dec 1, 2004)

Norton found Adware.GameSpyArcade on my computer but doesn't delete it. How do I delete that off my computer? Or do I not need to?


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

See here:

http://securityresponse.symantec.com/avcenter/venc/data/adware.gamespyarcade.html

Also create a permanent folder somewhere like in My Documents and name it Hijack This.

Now *Click here* to download Hijack This. Download it and click "Save". Save it to the Hijack This folder you just created.

Click on Hijackthis.exe to launch the program. Click on the *Do a system scan and save a logfile* button. It will scan and then ask you to save the log. Click "Save" to save the log file and then the log will open in notepad.

Click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" then Paste the log back here in a reply.

*DO NOT* have Hijack This fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required.


----------



## TheGodFather (Dec 1, 2004)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 7:39:19 PM, on 3/6/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\csrss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccProxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\ISSVC.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Application Accelerator\iaantmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL$MICROSOFTBCM\Binn\sqlservr.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdfmgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\SymWSC.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Application Accelerator\iaanotif.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Modem Event Monitor\IntelMEM.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\Sound Blaster Live! 24-bit\Surround Mixer\CTSysVol.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\DVDLauncher.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\Media Experience\DMXLauncher.exe
C:\Program Files\Musicmatch\Musicmatch Jukebox\mmtask.exe
C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\Support\Alert\bin\NotifyAlert.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\alg.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AdBlocking\NSMdtr.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Adam Burrows\My Documents\New Folder\hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.dell4me.com/myway
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://bfc.myway.com/search/de_srchlft.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.dell4me.com/myway
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.dell4me.com/myway
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://windowsupdate.microsoft.com/
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {4D25F926-B9FE-4682-BF72-8AB8210D6D75} - C:\Program Files\MyWaySA\SrchAsDe\1.bin\deSrcAs.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {4D25F921-B9FE-4682-BF72-8AB8210D6D75} - C:\Program Files\MyWaySA\SrchAsDe\1.bin\deSrcAs.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: DriveLetterAccess - {5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswshx.dll
O2 - BHO: Norton Internet Security - {9ECB9560-04F9-4bbc-943D-298DDF1699E1} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AdBlocking\NISShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton Internet Security - {0B53EAC3-8D69-4b9e-9B19-A37C9A5676A7} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AdBlocking\NISShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IAAnotif] C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Application Accelerator\iaanotif.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelMeM] C:\Program Files\Intel\Modem Event Monitor\IntelMEM.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTSysVol] C:\Program Files\Creative\Sound Blaster Live! 24-bit\Surround Mixer\CTSysVol.exe /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [P17Helper] Rundll32 P17.dll,P17Helper
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdReg] C:\WINDOWS\UpdReg.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DVDLauncher] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\DVDLauncher.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DMXLauncher] C:\Program Files\Dell\Media Experience\DMXLauncher.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdateManager] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mmtask] C:\Program Files\Musicmatch\Musicmatch Jukebox\mmtask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RealTray] C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe SYSTEMBOOTHIDEPLAYER
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dla] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DwlClient] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Dell\EUSW\Support.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec NetDriver Monitor] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMNET~1\SNDMon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [gcasServ] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasServ.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpySweeper] "C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe" /0
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\bin\npjpi142_03.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\bin\npjpi142_03.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .wav: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\PLUGINS\npqtplugin2.dll
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=36467&clcid=0x409
O16 - DPF: {39B0684F-D7BF-4743-B050-FDC3F48F7E3B} (FilePlanet Download Control Class) - http://www.fileplanet.com/fpdlmgr/cabs/FPDC_1_0_0_44.cab
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Proxy (ccProxy) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccProxy.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
O23 - Service: IAA Event Monitor (IAANTMon) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Application Accelerator\iaantmon.exe
O23 - Service: ISSvc (ISSVC) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\ISSVC.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto-Protect Service (navapsvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: SAVScan - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
O23 - Service: ScriptBlocking Service (SBService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\SCRIPT~1\SBServ.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec SPBBCSvc (SPBBCSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: SymWMI Service (SymWSC) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\SymWSC.exe


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Go to Add/Remove programs and see if there is a GameSpy Arcade there. If it is uninstall it.

Also uninstall MyWay. MyWay Speedbar, Search Assistant or similar.

Look for a GameSpy Arcade folder in C:\Program Files. If it's there delete it.

Check the link I posted and delete any reistry entries that you may have that are mentioned there.


----------



## TheGodFather (Dec 1, 2004)

Will I need GameSpy to play Halo online?
Also, will uninstalling MyWay affect anything else?


----------



## joewest (Mar 6, 2005)

gamespy is an program used to find online game servers. if your halo2 has a server list in-game, then you wont need gamespy.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

TheGodFather said:


> Will I need GameSpy to play Halo online?
> Also, will uninstalling MyWay affect anything else?


No on both counts.


----------

